# Wie macht man ein Design bei Photoshop 7.0 ??



## Black (23. November 2002)

HI Leutz!

Ich mach eine HP und habe im moment eine coming soon page!
Möchte aber ein Design haben! Weiß aber nicht wie man eins macht!
Kann mir vieleicht dies schritt für schritt erklären? Wäre nett!

CYA


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. November 2002)

Also, entweder Du wartest das Tut ab, das evtl. bald kommt Design /Interfaces /Navis in PS oder Du machst Dir selber mal die Arbeit, weil keiner wird dir ein fertiges Design liefern können!

Mach Dir Gedanken wie es aussehen könnte, zeichne es auf ein Blatt, etc.

Wenn Du eine Idee und eine "Kladde" Zeichnung dazu hast, kannst Du das hier -ohne Gewähr- mal posten und wieder anfragen, weil so ins Blaue wird Dir keiner helfen können.


----------



## untread (24. November 2002)

kannst du html? wär nicht schlecht fallst dus kannst...
einfach interface erstellen...bzw. die einzelnen grafiken schritt für schritt...weiss nicht welche du brauchst wie schon vorher gsagt mach mal auf nen zettel skizzen dann gehts auch etwas besser zum umsetzten dh. aber das du schon ein paar kenntnisse haben solltest von photoshop 
du kannst ein gesammtes interface erstellen...dann slicen (in einzelne grafik areas teilen) und dann einzeln abspeichern und mit nem html-editor in einzelne tabellen packen

mfg 

ps: naja tutorial ...kommt drauf an wie komplex dein interface sein sollte...ist es schwieriger in tabellen zu packen und wird schon etwas übung abverlangen


----------



## Black (24. November 2002)

THX!

Das mach ich erstmal! Leider kann ich kein HTML, will es aber lernen, weiß nur noch nicht wie!

Habt ihr ne gute Site oder so wo man gut HTML lernen kann?

cYa


----------



## Kurini (24. November 2002)

http://www.selfhtml.org/


----------



## Black (24. November 2002)

THX! Dann werd ich mal fleißig lernen!


----------

